# Can't find a Solution for Transfer Interrupted



## tvoIT (Apr 5, 2008)

I HAVE Read as much as I can for an hour and am burned out reading problems but NOT finding a solution So Hopping that when I post maybe I will get an email with a solution? I Will Put my system info below. I have purchased the Tivo Desktop software hoping that it would work as the free one did not. I am trying to simply get a show from my Tivo to my PC over my wired network. The Set UP... New Tivo HD to Cat 6 Cable to Net Gear Gig Switch (center of house) Out along Cat 6 to Net Gear Gig Switch in office Cat 6 to PC Nic ALL certified and working to NO issues from one to the other NO router between and NO firewall (have router WITH firewall on the "outside" of this loop. PC is AMD 2 core 2.4ghz with 2 with 2gigs Ram vista 32bit plenty of hard drive. I can see the Tivo and it's shows and can link a mp3 from the pc to the tivo so they do "see each other". I keep reading that people get Transfer Interrupted BUT I have yet to read of a solution or an Actual Reason (beyond there being a flow problem ie firewall or slow wireless maybe) I do keep reading the file had a bad pixel or maybe the commercial was bad so I guess I am missing somehthing? I can download a 30 meg file off the internet in 23 seconds but can't get one to go accross my house on a gig back bone AT ALL? So does this software JUST transfer the file from the tivo to the pc or is there more to it than that? From the bits I have read it seems that it's trying to maybe do something AS it transfers the file. If this is the case why? Why not let it bundle it up and just transfer it or Just transfer it. I got this tivo mainly because I heard it did so much as apposed to the dvr from my cable co. So far I am a little dissapointed. But I catch myself here and will not get into the issues as this is NOT the forum for it. BUT Transferring files to watch later IS a HUGE if not the TOP reason I got a Tivo and so far NO GO and no solution in sight. Please if someone can help I would be SO Happy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

Me too. I noticed that transfers worked perfectly last week before my machine updated to version 9.2a. Now I can't get more than 12 minutes before it dies out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is suppose to be a new release coming out soon that fixes this. However no exact date has been given as to when it's actually going to be released.

Dan


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I am having a similar problem except I cannot go from my pc to Tivo. I get the message that says the transfer was interrupted and possibly the TIVO was restarted (was not) or the network failed. I can go from TIVO to PC but not the other way. This started with the new version of Tivo Desktop. So I guess this is now a known problem? Has anyone found a solution? Is it related to this new version and if so how do I go back to the older version?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo to PC problems are usually caused by network dropouts. Are you on a wireless network?

Dan


----------



## beckerpm (Jun 30, 2004)

Same here. I originally could not xfer from PC to TIVO without an error occuring. Then I bought their wireless usb adapter and that seemed to solve the problem as I downloaded numerous .mpg files without a problem. Now I am back in the same boat. Transfers to TIVO from PC are VERY slow and they fail eventually. I have not been watching the version of the TIVO software, so am unable to say if that caused the problem. Hopefully something will get fixed soon.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Yes I am on a wireless network. However, I do not believe that is my problem as I can do everything else TIVO related except PC to TIVO. I can go TIVO to PC along with using UNBOX. Most every failed transfer seems to be around the 12 minute mark. I have seen other posts regarding that transfer time interval. This is something new.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

dhoward said:


> Yes I am on a wireless network. However, I do not believe that is my problem as I can do everything else TIVO related except PC to TIVO. I can go TIVO to PC along with using UNBOX. Most every failed transfer seems to be around the 12 minute mark. I have seen other posts regarding that transfer time interval. This is something new.


What OS are you using?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Xp


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

OK, I've had problems with Vista and have seen others mention that they are also having problems with TDP and Vista, but haven't seen reports of problems in XP. Sorry I can't be of help.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Can I go back to 2.5 and still retain the Plus license?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I tried 2.6.1 and I still had the problem. So, I backed down to 2.5.1 again and I am able to transfer my movies. I am using shrink and anydvd to create the files. The problem is within 2.6.x


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

dhoward said:


> I tried 2.6.1 and I still had the problem. So, I backed down to 2.5.1 again ...


D.Howard,

Is 2.5.1 available anywhere for download? I couldn't find it on Tivo's site.

Is there a link you can post or PM to me?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Try this thread. There is a post with the link to 2.5.1

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=371302


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

dhoward said:


> Try this thread. There is a post with the link to 2.5.1
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=371302


Thank you. Nice to have a contingency plan


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Has anyone gotten 2.6.* PC to Tivo transfer to work after converting a DVD with Shink and Anydvd yet? I get it to work with 2.5.1 but not 2.6.0 or 2.6.1.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

dhoward said:


> Has anyone gotten 2.6.* PC to Tivo transfer to work after converting a DVD with Shink and Anydvd yet? I get it to work with 2.5.1 but not 2.6.0 or 2.6.1.


I have not. I will try 2.5.1


----------



## Konda (May 14, 2008)

I had the exact same problem, and after hours of reading and tinkering, I backed down from 2.6.1 to 2.5 version and it's up and running.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

So, after all this time the 2.6.1 version still does not work properly. Since others are experiencing the same problem is TIVo even acknowledging there is a problem?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Folks, I don't know if this will help, or if it's even valid for all of your situations. But it seems to have helped me. If you are desparate, it might be worth a shot:

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2621609

Basically, I have an ASUS motherboard in my PC, with two network cards. A "Marvell Yukon" card, and an Nvidia Network Controller. Everything is hardwired, and I have a Gigabit network.

Both of these network cards have settings for "Checksum Offload" (specifically, "IPv4 Checksum Offload").

I was having a sudden problem, with the newest version of TiVo Desktop (Plus) and Vista, getting video from one TiVo (my HD TiVo) to download to the PC properly. It would time out, and quit, in transfer - and when the video did finish (if it finished), the video would be choppy and alternate with a green screen. I didn't seem to have the problem with my OTHER TiVo (a Series 3).

So, I took the advice in the post above, and I disabled "IPv4 Checksum Offload". I'm not sure what that does. I'm not sure if I took a performance impact because of it. However, as soon as I disabled Checksum Offload on the network card, the transfer problems from the HD TiVo box went away. Totally.

Either it's a huge coincidence, or it worked. My transfers stopped timing out, and the video stopped being garbled.


----------



## Poindexter (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help in these posts!

I was having the same trouble transferring a movie from my PC to the Tivo HD.

I am on a wired network and I tried turning off the offload settings and that didn't help, so I downloaded 2.5.1 and had to do the certificate update. And now it works great! I don't know what TIVO changed in 2.6.1 but they definitely broke the PC to Tivo HD transfers...


----------



## Poindexter (May 21, 2008)

Well now that I finally got the transfer to work, why is it that the max speed on the transfer with the TIVO is 15mbps when I have a gigabit network capable of moving very large files from one pc to another at well over 120mbps sustained? Hell even 100mps network cards are capable of 70mbps.

I can transfer a full 4 gig dvd from one pc to another on my network in about 5 minutes, but transfering the same file to the TIVO takes about an hour??? What kind of network cards do they put in these things? How can you possibly make a transfer that slow? It must require a lot of effort to slow a network down that much. My hats off to those TIVO engineers that pulled off that feat.

Sorry I needed to vent after screwing with this 2.6.1 software for a week trying every setting and reencoding the file with quicktime, divx, mpg2...

Come on TIVO 15mbps really??? Is this 2008 or 1985...


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Poindexter said:


> why is it that the max speed on the transfer with the TIVO is 15mbps when I have a gigabit network capable of moving very large files from one pc to another at well over 120mbps sustained?


Please read the FAQ.

The TiVo is not a high powered home computer with a $200 processor and $150 worth of RAM in it. It needs to mux the audio and video streams into an MPEG-2 compliant A/V stream and then apply DRM encryption to the result while it sends it out over the network. Those processes slow it down. As long as the transfer speed is faster than real time playback of the show, it is fast enough.


----------



## Poindexter (May 21, 2008)

> The TiVo is not a high powered home computer with a $200 processor and $150 worth of RAM in it. It needs to mux the audio and video streams into an MPEG-2 compliant A/V stream and then apply DRM encryption to the result while it sends it out over the network. Those processes slow it down. As long as the transfer speed is faster than real time playback of the show, it is fast enough.


Why would it "apply DRM encryption" to a mpeg-2 video of my kid's birthday I'm sending from my PC to the TIVO?

And I've got a 12 year old laptop with a pentium 2 and 256k of ram that will do 60mbps on my network...

And barely fast enough to watch, if it finishes, good luck with that, is not all that great. Maybe I want to skip to the part where she blows out the candles...sorry wait 30 minutes.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Poindexter said:


> Why would it "apply DRM encryption" to a mpeg-2 video of my kid's birthday I'm sending from my PC to the TIVO?


It won't, in that direction transfer speed is not hampered in that manner.

In that direction the TiVo must demux the audio and video from the MPEG-2 stream as it is received. Given that the TiVo's processor (less powerful than the one in your PDA) is also busy doing everything else, that seems to be as fast as it can go.

Your P2 is not busy muxing and demuxing, storing and reading simultaneously from the hard drive while it is talking on your network, so your comparison isn't really a very fair one.

If you want that kind of speed, then you will be better served by a home theater PC. It will have the power and software support you crave. The TiVo is good at the things it does, but it is not all things to all people. Using the right tool for the job goes a long way towards reducing frustration.

If that idea doesn't suit you, visit the underground playground. There may be things you can do to hack your TiVo to make it faster. If you are into that sort of thing, it might be just what you want.


----------



## bpgveg14 (Jan 19, 2005)

tvoIT said:


> ...Hopping that when I post maybe I will get an email with a solution...


Are you a rabbit? Just wondering.

Hopping you have a great Easter!


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

bpgveg14 said:


> Are you a rabbit? Just wondering.
> 
> Hopping you have a great Easter!


Seriously, did your post actually contribute anything useful or provide any suggested fixes? Sarcasm has no place in an issues thread, especially over a simple mistype. Consider learning some forum etiquette.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Especially in a thread that's over 2 years old ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Agreed

Dan


----------

